# Suche gute nicht all zu teueres MMO



## Christian91 (27. September 2018)

Hallo,

ich suche ein MMO egal ob shooter rpg oder ähnliches, es sollte Spaß machen aber nicht so mega zeitintensiv sein.

Es sollte mit der Hardware in meiner Signatur mit brauchbarer Grafik in 60 FPS auf Full HD laufen.

Es sollte vlt. auch nicht gerade 50 € Kosten oder mit Game Time Karten auch eher günstig sein.

Ich hatte Zeitweise SWTOR gespielt also wenn ihr mir das empfehlt da habe ich auch schon ein bisschen Erfahrungen und 1-2 Chars.

Bei der Charaktererstellung und Entwicklung sollte man schon auch Möglichkeiten zur Individualität haben und bei MMO Shootern fände ich es gut wenn man Waffen irgendwie modifizieren kann und soweiter.

Da ich mit Shootern so meine Probleme habe und das nicht so gut kann sollte es da dann evtl. ein Zielhilfe oder sowas in der Art haben.

EDIT: Was halt wiedersprüchlich ist das mich sowas in Richtung Sandbox reizt wo du dir ein Haus eine Wohnung oder z.B. eine Siedlung in der Gemeinschaft aufbauen kannst vielleicht auch individuelle waffen und Rüstungen, doch wirds bei mir in der Zukunft vielleicht so sein das ich maximal täglich vielleicht 1-2 Stunden darin investieren kann und vielleicht nur ab und an mehr Zeit investieren will


----------



## Christian91 (27. September 2018)

Ich hab mich jetzt dazu entschieden Guild Wars 2 zu testen da es free2play ist.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht welche Klasse ich da am besten nehmen soll bei SWTOR hatte mir der Jedi Hüter irgendwie schon am meisten Spaß gemacht von den Klassen die ich gespielt habe, doch ich suche vlt. eine Klasse wo zu Beginn nicht so Komplex ist wo die Fähigkeiten nicht extrem Vielfältig sind und die auch für nicht MMO Pros sehr viel Spaß macht.

EDIT: ich weiß erst mal gar nicht was für ein Server ich nehmen soll PvE PvP oder WvW  Also so richtung Story und PvE und Crafting denke ich mal ist nicht verkehrt PvP bin ich immer eher irgendwie schlecht zu recht gekommen aber wenns vielleicht einfacher ist warum nicht ?


----------



## Neppi88 (9. Oktober 2018)

Maple story 2 kann ich da auch mit erwähnen da es entspanntes spielen ist und wohl auch nicht alt zu viel Zeit rein gesteckt werden muss. Es ist am 10.10.2018 auch free2play.


----------

